# Recent Experiments



## kharmon320 (Sep 6, 2011)

Top photo shows Spiced Cran Orange.  The tangerine colored swirl has faded significantly over time, but it smells yummy.

2nd photo shows my "pennyroyal" spoon swirl.  I'm still researching whether it's safe to use the pennyroyal soap.  Very conflicting information out there about pennyroyal.  I was trying to do a black/white spoon swirl using charcoal for the black.  

3rd photo shows my Peppermint Kiss soap for my little boy.  I was expecting some brown discoloration in the dark gray areas to get a dark brown/black, but alas, it didn't discolor.  It has really grown on me.  My husband laughs and keeps saying, "You've got gray down pat". 

I'm dying to post a picture of my swap soap, but I can't spoil the surprise.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 6, 2011)

Kerrie - 

They'll all wonderful but the Peppermint Kiss is awesome. I love it! 

BTW, it doesn't look gray to me.


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks!  I've been having fun with layers & swirls.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 6, 2011)

Soooo pretty! Love the swirls and colors.


----------



## Relle (Sep 6, 2011)

Fantastic soaps Kerrie, love them all, the top one has the reddy colour in it, what colour is that please as I'm looking for a chrismassy red.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2011)

kharmon320 said:
			
		

> I'm dying to post a picture of my swap soap, but I can't spoil the surprise.



 :shock:  I'm sort of dying for it too now... your soaps all look amazing!


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments.

Relle- I ended up mixing the Raspberry Pop! Mica from Peak with the dark red oxide.  How much?  Don't really remember the amounts.  I eyeballed the color as I mixed it.  It looked great when I took the pics (about 24 hrs old), but has since faded a little to more of a dark wine.  It's not really a cranberry color anymore.  The Tangerine Pop! Mica from Peak also faded to the point where you can't really even see it. , but you live, you learn.  I guess they aren't CP stable.


----------



## dOttY (Sep 7, 2011)

Your 2nd soap pic, the PennyRoyal.... That is one super sexy soap you have there!!!


----------



## Lisars (Sep 7, 2011)

The pennyroyal is so pretty!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 7, 2011)

They're all lovely.  :wink:


----------



## MrsFusion (Sep 7, 2011)

I love your swirls and colors


----------



## saltydog (Sep 7, 2011)

They're all beautiful, but my fave is the Peppermint Kiss on the bottom. The shape and layering you've done is just soo nice!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 7, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Elly (Sep 7, 2011)

very nice, love the peppermint kiss.  I haven't had much luck with pop micas either, they seem to fade quite a bit


----------



## LauraHoosier (Sep 7, 2011)

Love em!  I too like the pennyroyal swirl.  Nice job


----------



## judymoody (Sep 7, 2011)

They're all just beautiful.  Well done!


----------



## trishwosere (Sep 7, 2011)

They're all beautiful, but I'm loving the penny royal~I love spoon swirls and there's something gorgeous about mixing black with white


----------



## falldowngobump (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful!!!  I love the colors and yours swirls are artistic!!!!


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for the compliments.  I greatly appreciate you taking the time to look at my soap.

Anyone have any thoughts about the pennyroyal soap?  Is it usable?  I used approx 0.5oz/28oz oil.  So, not a lot.  I understand you shouldn't ingest it, etc., but just curious if others think it's okay for soap.


----------



## ewenique (Sep 7, 2011)

Your soaps look wonderful!


----------



## KylieO (Sep 11, 2011)

WOW, they are seriously awesome


----------



## aroma (Sep 11, 2011)

I am in love with the first one. I love the colors and your swirl is awesome.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Sep 21, 2011)

Three beautiful and very different soaps!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

